# 1kg of oats a day



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

So I've been considering drinking 1kg of oats a day....has anyone else done this on here? I'm already drinking between 4-500 grams a day so it's doubling the amount but seems to suit my goals and be more convenient for me

In a 1kg oats is:

3890 calories

70gram fat

660 gram carbs

170gram protein

I'd only need to add some more protein and fat which is get from my chicken and olive oil to meet my macros and it'd be very cheap aswell as well as easy/convenient


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

no reason why not

but still id ask why just out of interest on only 3890 calories youre resorting to drinking blended oats rather than just eating them or something else like white rice


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm managing 200g most days, I'm not sure, just how deemed healthy/unhealthy oats are,

they have good positives, but I've also stumbled across unhealthy affects on intestines and testosterone.

I wouldn't push for a kg daily personally. If it's carbs you're after, use other sources a kg is definitely excessive ED imo.

If you want more protein, make your oatmeal with milk, add a scoop of whey protein and throw a banana in, mix it all up,

It's much easier to eat, digest, and tastes much better.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> no reason why not
> 
> but still id ask why just out of interest on only 3890 calories youre resorting to drinking blended oats rather than just eating them or something else like white rice


 Sorry mate haha wasn't clear....theyre the macros/calories from a kg of oats


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> Sorry mate haha wasn't clear....theyre the macros/calories from a kg of oats


 ah gotcha

yea go for it

i was eating 8000 daily at one point in prep for a strongman meet and i regularly hammered down myprotein weight gainer which was just blended oats n whey and id add in as much olive oil as possible (soon as it starts water proofing the mouth its hard to get down)

if you struggling with calories in general look into non bloating vegetables and ditch all the wholemeal s**t

its got its place but white rice and pasta will bloat you FAR less meaning you can digest it quicker and be hungry again sooner

digestive enzymes are also a good call


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> ah gotcha
> 
> yea go for it
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate deffo gonna try them enzymes...how did you find the 8000 calories bodyweight wise? Did you put on much fat...im a big fan of drinking olive oil too...although the Mrs and everyone else in my family thinks drinking it is bizarre


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> Cheers mate deffo gonna try them enzymes...how did you find the 8000 calories bodyweight wise? Did you put on much fat...im a big fan of drinking olive oil too...although the Mrs and everyone else in my family thinks drinking it is bizarre


 i put on a s**t load of fat

i went from 92kg to 132kg in about 4-5 months IIRC


















smashing PB's left right and centre

the downside was when i dropped my gear down to trt and ditch the insulin and started eating more normal (around 6k) i dropped 10kg body weight in a week and attempted to break a bench PB and ruptured my pec major off the bone on the 4th rep

had reattachement surgery lost everything throughout the injury, waiting for the surgery and then the recovery and its taken me a year to get back to where i was


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> i put on a s**t load of fat
> 
> i went from 92kg to 132kg in about 4-5 months IIRC
> 
> ...


 Fvckinell that's some weight to put on in that amount of time...hopefuly it's causing you no bother now...physoque looks top in that first pic are you still focusing on strength now or more physique wise


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i put on a s**t load of fat
> 
> i went from 92kg to 132kg in about 4-5 months IIRC
> 
> ...


 Face gains brother! [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=c190acace7427d7ac73ac8243a663372f94703b8c66552472665c9f9acfaaea7[/IMG]


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I do 500g oats every morning whilst bulking, mixed with 2 x 25g scoops of chocolate protein powder and skimmed milk.

I love it, but oats and grains can take a good while to digest.

Plain white rice (according to Stan Efferding) is the absolute best carb, it digests so easily, which in turn allows you to eat more frequently.

He's the guy who sorted Half Thor's diet out after he had gone insulin resistant.

This seminar below is an excellent watch, the sounds a little dodgy in places but you get the jist.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> ah gotcha
> 
> yea go for it
> 
> ...


 vegetables aren't calorie dense though


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> vegetables aren't calorie dense though


 I'm guessing he means potato's and other easy to eat calories dense veg? Not celery etc


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> vegetables aren't calorie dense though


 i said non bloated because when you start pushing up to silly high calories you cant afford to eat something that is going to bloat you and leave you feeling gassy and unable to eat for a prolonged period of time

every hour that passes that you dont eat after you were 'suppose' to means you have to make up for it later in the day and if you have only ate 4000kcal and you skip dinner because you are stuffed from all the fiber youve consumed then suddenly you find yourself at 9 oclock at night with 4000 calories to consume before bed

Stan Efferding has talked about this at length 
horizontal vs vertical dieting is what he refers to it as


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> Fvckinell that's some weight to put on in that amount of time...hopefuly it's causing you no bother now...physoque looks top in that first pic are you still focusing on strength now or more physique wise


 i lost a s**t load of weight after my surgery

im sitting around 113kg now with strength still as my primary goal


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> I do 500g oats every morning whilst bulking, mixed with 2 x 25g scoops of chocolate protein powder and skimmed milk.
> 
> I love it, but oats and grains can take a good while to digest.
> 
> ...


 Excellent video mate thanks for sharing! Some very interesting points and swayed me towards getting some vitamin D aswell...and sorting my sleep...will try adding some sodium to my post workout carbs aswell

I have 300grams of oats in morning that's about much as I can stomach in one go haha


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> So I've been considering drinking 1kg of oats a day....has anyone else done this on here? I'm already drinking between 4-500 grams a day so it's doubling the amount but seems to suit my goals and be more convenient for me
> 
> In a 1kg oats is:
> 
> ...


 While experimenting with macros I did get up to an average of 700g a day for several weeks. But I have no issues with oats.

My carbs all come from oats and rice.

Plus I ate some too. Did go up to and over 1kg too some days.

Good calorie source.

Porridge is awesome.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I eat my oats uncooked, cold milk & protein powder only, if I cook them and they expand I can't eat even half the same amount


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Drinking oats is a life saver on a bulk or when you need easy cals.

Cant say I've ever gone mad on a bulk calorie wise, around 5100 max and I got fat as fvck.

Dont chase the scales buddy is my advice.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i put on a s**t load of fat
> 
> i went from 92kg to 132kg in about 4-5 months IIRC
> 
> ...


 Sh1t the bed. Love it mate!!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> I do 500g oats every morning whilst bulking, mixed with 2 x 25g scoops of chocolate protein powder and skimmed milk.
> 
> I love it, but oats and grains can take a good while to digest.
> 
> ...


 Good watch that isn't it mate.

Do you watch Rhinos Rants and his 10 minute walks?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Good watch that isn't it mate.
> 
> Do you watch Rhinos Rants and his 10 minute walks?


 No mate, but I''ll have a watch later.

There's a part 2 and 3 I think to the one above.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

anything stan puts out is pure gold

i soak that s**t up like a sponge


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> anything stan puts out is pure gold
> 
> i soak that s**t up like a sponge


 He's a legend. Check out his Rhinos Rants and 10 minute walks if you haven't already.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> He's a legend. Check out his Rhinos Rants and 10 minute walks if you haven't already.


 i dont think there a bit of youtube content i havnt seen by him

been trying to do my own 10 min walks post meal lately

managing about 3 out of 6 lol

i just want to chill after a big plate of food not walk around the block


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i dont think there a bit of youtube content i havnt seen by him
> 
> been trying to do my own 10 min walks post meal lately
> 
> ...


 Haha. I feel you mate.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Why the fvck wouldn't you just eat like cookies or cereal or something tasty af?

What a waste spending all those calories and carbs on drinking instant oats lol, when having an incredibly sweet, tasty af replacement for the cities/carbs would make literally no difference to progress.

If I was you I'd just eat Two packs of chocolate chip cookies or something, couple packs of custard creams, some huge bowls of rice crispies etc


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Co Co pops and weetabix

8 weetabix and a mixing bowl of Co Co pop full fat milk


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If I'm short of calories I'll simply add condensed milk to a shake, or double cream to my porridge, or eat a few pasties. No harm done.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i said non bloated because when you start pushing up to silly high calories you cant afford to eat something that is going to bloat you and leave you feeling gassy and unable to eat for a prolonged period of time
> 
> every hour that passes that you dont eat after you were 'suppose' to means you have to make up for it later in the day and if you have only ate 4000kcal and you skip dinner because you are stuffed from all the fiber youve consumed then suddenly you find yourself at 9 oclock at night with 4000 calories to consume before bed
> 
> ...


 you still don't get high calorie vegetables


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> you still don't get high calorie vegetables


 what i meant by ditch the non bloating vegetables was to still consume vegetables for overall health and digestion but to avoid the ones that bloat you so that you are able to eat again sooner

i didnt say at any point that vegetables were high calorie


----------



## mosayf (Jan 24, 2018)

swole troll said:


> i put on a s**t load of fat
> 
> i went from 92kg to 132kg in about 4-5 months IIRC
> 
> ...


 wooow those are some real gainz brother


----------



## DomPure (Feb 17, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> I do 500g oats every morning whilst bulking, mixed with 2 x 25g scoops of chocolate protein powder and skimmed milk.
> 
> I love it, but oats and grains can take a good while to digest.
> 
> ...


 Just watched this - what a knowledgeable guy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I went from 92kg to 132kg in about 4-5 months IIRC


 You gonna cut like this again this year bud?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> You gonna cut like this again this year bud?


 No plans to mate, it's like having aids in terms of strength

Prior to that cut I think I was squatting around 200kg in only a belt, the day prior to me ending that cut I squatted 160kg as a 'warm up' and it almost buried me

I was rocking back n forth and almost dumped it more than once.

I know I can cut that lean and beyond any time I want to, I will do it again but not any time soon


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> No plans to mate, it's like having aids in terms of strength
> 
> Prior to that cut I think I was squatting around 200kg in only a belt, the day prior to me ending that cut I squatted 160kg as a 'warm up' and it almost buried me
> 
> ...


 That was my issue when I was getting interested in strength training.

I always cut harsh for summer and thought I'd lose a s**t load of strength off my lifts building them on a bulk and ego would take a big hit too.

Did you find after cutting and getting back to it that strength came back quicker than previously?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> That was my issue when I was getting interested in strength training.
> 
> I always cut harsh for summer and thought I'd lose a s**t load of strength off my lifts building them on a bulk and ego would take a big hit too.
> 
> Did you find after cutting and getting back to it that strength came back quicker than previously?


 hm somewhat but the last bit still took just as long to get back to as it did the first time round if that makes sense

there is a level of muscle memory 
say for 85% of your lost strength and muscle but then i find that last 10-15% comes back as slowly as the first time you gained it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> hm somewhat but the last bit still took just as long to get back to as it did the first time round if that makes sense
> 
> there is a level of muscle memory
> say for 85% of your lost strength and muscle but then i find that last 10-15% comes back as slowly as the first time you gained it


 So pretty much the strength gets there quick but your still trying to grind out the previous pbs


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> So pretty much the strength gets there quick but your still trying to grind out the previous pbs


 just for sake of simplicity if your 1rm was 200kg and you cut and it dropped to 180kg IME to get back up to 190kg would be relatively quick but that last 5-10kg would be a grind just as it was the first time you went from 190 to 200kg


----------

